# Have you seen the new TV show starting on FOX that glorifies evil



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's called "Lucifer", and he is actually the star of the show. Satan is just a nice guy who drives an expensive sports car, wears Armani suits, speaks with a British accent, and is very popular with the ladies. Here's FOX TV's take on it:

_"Lucifer is the story of the original fallen angel. Bored and unhappy as the lord of hell, Lucifer Morningstar has abandoned his throne and retired to L.A., where he owns Lux, an upscale nightclub. Charming, charismatic and devilishly handsome...his best friend and confidante [is] Mazikeen, a fierce demon in the form of a beautiful young woman..."_






Wow, just wow.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Now really are we surprised? It was just a matter of when.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Satan Ruling The Airwaves
Ephesians2:2

In which you once walked, following the course of this world, following the prince of the power of the air, the spirit that is now at work in the sons of disobedience— 

Believe in one, believe in the other as well


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Making evil ok is the agenda, taking God away from EVERYTHING.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Satan's greatest trick was convincing the world that he doesn't really exist.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like they are portraying him pretty well. I mean if Satan wants to fool everyone of course he's going to be a charming good looking guy.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Starring President O'Bummer as Lucifer!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a real let down. To know we are indeed facing this straight on. At what point did we lose the Christian foundations that we were supposed to be living with.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Looks like they are portraying him pretty well. I mean if Satan wants to fool everyone of course he's going to be a charming good looking guy.


Yet he makes the world think BigFoot actually exists.
Besides you, where is the proof?

I say they're Demons messing with the people, instead of messing with Sasquatch like on Jack Links shat


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Yet he makes the world think BigFoot actually exists.
> Besides you, where is the proof?
> 
> I say they're Demons messing with the people, instead of messing with Sasquatch like on Jack Links shat


Sometimes I don't even know if I exist. But I don't like getting all deep like that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry about that. Want some jerky though????


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

deception is the power of the darkside.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Last summer or the summer before that I started to watch the premier of Oblivion or whatever it is on sci fi which was supposed to be about angels and demons doing battle on earth. The show started out saying that in blah blah date god disappeared. At that point the show disappeared because I changed the channel.

I don't have a problem with networks putting on shows like this, its protected by the 1st amendment and that is the difference between the United States and Third World hellholes like Afghanistan or tribal Pakistan where you would be lynched for watching such a show. If somebody wants to watch it then so be it. You don't have to watch it if you don't want too. FYI this will be another one that I personally will refuse to watch but I believe its up to the individual whether they want to do so or not.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

No offense Sidekar, but I wish that was the worse thing I/we had to be concerned about. How about an anti America president and a whole congress full of spineless senators, House of Representatives and liberal Supreme Court judges ? More scary than anything Hollywood can come up with.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> No offense Sidekar, but I wish that was the worse thing I/we had to be concerned about. How about an anti America president and a whole congress full of spineless senators, House of Representatives and liberal Supreme Court judges ? More scary than anything Hollywood can come up with.


Amen, brother, amen.


----------

